# mini Linux erzeugen au Gentoo

## lo4dro

Hi Leute.

Gib es irgendwo ein Anleitung/Beschreibung wie man aus einer normalen Gentoo version ohne "X" eine mini-Linux macht

----------

## dertobi123

Was heisst 'Mini-Linux'? LiveCD, Floppy oder was?

Tobias

----------

## xraver

Frage mich auch was du unter einem "Mini-Linux" verstehst.

Und wenn du keine X installierst dann hast du auch kein X.

----------

## lo4dro

 *lo4dro wrote:*   

> Hi Leute.
> 
> Gib es irgendwo ein Anleitung/Beschreibung wie man aus einer normalen Gentoo version ohne "X" eine mini-Linux macht

 

Ok, die Infos waren zu wenig.

Ich benötige ein minimal System das auf ein 32MB DOM bzw Compqflash past.

zusätzlich benötige ich mindesten VBOX, hostap & Cyps.

Ich benötig ein /tmp im ram.

----------

## MrTom

Thema gab es schon:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31113

----------

## dertobi123

Also ein Gentoo auf =< 32 MB zu bekommen halte ich für so gut wie unmöglich, da du bei Gentoo viel mehr Grundvorraussetzungen der Distribution hast, als bei einer Binärdistribution. Beispielsweise kernel-sourcen, gcc und so weiter ...

Du könntest probieren ein Debian so klein zu bekommen, wobei das wahrscheinlich auch schon am Rande des Unmöglichen ist.

Am sinnvollsten wäre es, nach einer speziell für diesen Zweck gebauten Distribution zu suchen, alles andere dürfte vergebene Mühe sein.

Tobias

@MrTom

zwischen 1.4 GB und 32 MB gibt's nen kleinen Unterschied  :Smile: 

----------

## lo4dro

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Thema gab es schon:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31113

 

Stimmt, nur nicht ganz das was ich suche. Die Tips sind gut, aber 600MB sind eindeutig zu viel.

Ich möchte auf diesem System nichts kompilieren, das mach ich auf meinem Hauptsystem.

Viele standart Tools, würde ich durch busybox ersetzen.

Was mir fehlt ist so ne kleine "umbau" hilfe.

Was muß ich vom Entwicklersystem zum Wirksystem kopieren.

Wie erreiche ich, das ich kein /tmp & /logfile benötige. (syslog & cron würde ich weglassen).

----------

## tacki

hmm, alleine der portage tree ist doch schon ~260 mb groß (ohne packages/distfiles)... und was ist ein gentoo ohne portage? stimmt... genauso nackt wie jedes stinknormale minimal-system  :Smile: 

----------

## Martini

Hallo lo4dro

Schau dir bitte mal das hier an, evtl. kannst du damit was anfangen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83983

Martini

----------

## hopfe

 *Quote:*   

> Was muß ich vom Entwicklersystem zum Wirksystem kopieren.
> 
> Wie erreiche ich, das ich kein /tmp & /logfile benötige. (syslog & cron würde ich weglassen).

 

Du könntest tmp und die /var/log auf das tmpfs legen, damit würde es im speicher liegen und somit bei jeden reboot gelöscht.

----------

## lo4dro

 *Martini wrote:*   

> Hallo lo4dro
> 
> Schau dir bitte mal das hier an, evtl. kannst du damit was anfangen.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83983
> ...

 

Nicht schlecht, der weg sieht gut aus.

----------

